# heater



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

can i put a beta in a 3 gal tank w/ a 25W heater. It is a plastic, not acrylic tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You could but I couldn't tell you the results as I have never tried it.  I would think it might fry the little guy.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

ani one else?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It should work well. Just be sure the heater can't contact the side of the tank or it might melt it. I've had it happen in plastic vats.


RC


----------



## bettasngoldfish (Feb 12, 2005)

I use the 25 watt neptune heaters in 2 1/2 gallon glass tanks with out a problem. Tank temp. is always at 80 degrees. 


Maria


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

bettasngoldfish, how about plastic? (not acrylic), would it melt it?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

A heater will melt plastic if it rests again it. I've had it happen. I now use glass bottles to put my heaters in in my plastic vats.


RC


----------



## bettasngoldfish (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I would think it would melt plastic if it was resting right on it. I have also used heaters in five gallon platic buckets but I used the suction cups to keep it from resting on the side of the bucket. Personally I dont think I would chance using a heater in the type of tank you have. I have heard of people using heating pads under small tanks/bowls. 


Maria


----------

